# looking for Athens roomie!



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a roomie - Im a very normal female looking to share an apartment in Athens. 
Preferably another native english speaker, and I want to live in Pangrati or close to... but def somewhere between Kolonaki and Kalithea or Dafni.

I need to find this place by end of August, and plan to be there for min. 8months, probably 11months.


----------



## CHRYSAGIRL (May 31, 2009)

mrsDayLewis said:


> If anyone is looking for a roomie - Im a very normal female looking to share an apartment in Athens.
> Preferably another native english speaker, and I want to live in Pangrati or close to... but def somewhere between Kolonaki and Kalithea or Dafni.
> 
> I need to find this place by end of August, and plan to be there for min. 8months, probably 11months.


Hi ,

I am originally from Chicago and am wanting to move to Greece for a minimum of six months and a room mate who speaks English would be so good. I am a very young looking and acting early sixties non smoking straight female that needs her big adventure. Write me.

Chrysa Bartzis


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*athens roomie*



CHRYSAGIRL said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am originally from Chicago and am wanting to move to Greece for a minimum of six months and a room mate who speaks English would be so good. I am a very young looking and acting early sixties non smoking straight female that needs her big adventure. Write me.
> 
> Chrysa Bartzis




hi Chrysa, Im just on my way to UK and visit family, but it sounds good! Im a bit younger than u, but have grown up kids in Canada.
Write to me, maybe it would work well.
[email protected]


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

CHRYSAGIRL said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am originally from Chicago and am wanting to move to Greece for a minimum of six months and a room mate who speaks English would be so good. I am a very young looking and acting early sixties non smoking straight female that needs her big adventure. Write me.
> 
> Chrysa Bartzis


Chrysagirl... still waiting to hear from you - soon I will start my apartment hunt - If sharing I will look for a two bedroom place up to 500 euros a month (less if I can find it) ...but if I dont hear from you soon I will have to find a single place - so its up to u!


----------



## CHRYSAGIRL (May 31, 2009)

mrsDayLewis said:


> If anyone is looking for a roomie - Im a very normal female looking to share an apartment in Athens.
> Preferably another native english speaker, and I want to live in Pangrati or close to... but def somewhere between Kolonaki and Kalithea or Dafni.
> 
> I need to find this place by end of August, and plan to be there for min. 8months, probably 11months.


Hi Athens Roomie,

I don't think I have the hang of this site yet. As of now my plans have changed, I will not be able to relocate to Greece until probably the first of next year. Family issues!! I would like to communicate with expats in Greece, I am just not very good on this web site. Please let me know how you are doing. 
BE WELL,

CHRYSA


----------

